# RCA PC to TV no sound



## amourgirl (Mar 5, 2008)

hi I am running my PC through my samsung LE40R8 on a VGA cable, all fine however I have no sound. I did have sound when i ran the audio through the basic PC speakers, but wanted it to come through the TV. I got an RCA cable plugged the single end in to the same jack that the old speakers were in, and plugged the double end in to the red white sockets on the TV the ones that say audio AV in.

From what I can gather my sound card is Device 
ATI SB450 - High Definition Audio Controller

Microsoft High Definition Audio Device. not quite sure as im getting conflicting info.

Mute isnt on and other speakers worked.

any help pleaseeeeee


----------



## Wozer (Oct 3, 2004)

just a guess here, but have you tried going through the setup commands on the TV to see if there is a setting for where the sound source comes from?


----------



## oldmn (Oct 16, 2005)

If your TV is like mine then you have a separate audio feed.


----------



## amourgirl (Mar 5, 2008)

running the rca seperate to the vga, using the headphone jack and the audio out sockets. tried every setting i have and even downloaded a diffrent driver, but nothing. from what i understand, there should be no reason why an rca feed shouldnt work. i dont get it


----------



## amourgirl (Mar 5, 2008)

ok next to the pc in socket on my TV there is an audio in jack, my rca seems a little loose in the slot, and there is only one input, so would i need to get a converter to convert a dual male to a single male, and if so what size shoudl it be? although im not happy about this as the sound would now be mono i guess? when i did try the red jack in that socket i did get a slight noise as i out it in, but then nothing, but thats teh most response i have had out of all the sockets.


----------



## oldmn (Oct 16, 2005)

The audio socket next to the VGA Jack is where you will need to plug in to.
You will need to get an adapter.
Most people use the TV for a display only.
You might check with radio Shack, Circuit city, Best buy or other entertainment center in your area.


----------



## amourgirl (Mar 5, 2008)

*Re: RCA PC to TV no sound (SOLVED)*

Hi thankyou everyone for your advise, called samsung today (didnt even think of that) and was told I need an IN LINE cable.

Im not amused, having to buy yet another cable grrrrrrrrrrrrrrr

Thankyou anyway everyone


----------

